# Chael Sonnen had to have just said the stupidest thing ever



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

"If I have to beat GSP on my way to the ring, Nate in the ring and Rashad in the parking lot after the fight, I will. Listen it can be 1 on 1, 2 on 1 or 5 on 1, Nate will need 911"


Wow, stupid. I don't like Chael at all.


EDIT: Sorry I don't have a link to proof, I just saw it on MMA connected on Sportsnet. But common I am Intermission, I am a reliable source.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

He is a complete douche just listen to this Interview here..






this is all I need to dislike him :thumbsdown:


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

LMAO this guy is priceless man, I mean I really like the toughness and heart he shows inside the octagon, but outside it he rips on EVERY top guy and runs his mouth more than Mir - sorry Chael, it's true.


----------



## LOJ (Mar 9, 2007)

Hes just being himself and trying to hype up the fight. He knows that people will respond to it, and I'm sure hes all for that.

Funny though.


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

Well I will say he definitely has the right attitude. I think all good fighters feel they are invincible and can beat anyone.


----------



## Goopus (Feb 2, 2010)

He's the pound for pound best real-life MMA fighter troll ever.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

LOL, beofre hearing this I was not bothered who won the Nate/Sonnen fight, but having heard this I hope Sonnen wins just so he can try to face Silva to give Silva a chance to get his hands on him.

As for the Silva speaking English, I heard that quickly mentioned once at a main event from Chuck or Rogan, they just said when the camera went onto Silva who was in the ordinance "he speaks much better English than you think"


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

clearly hyping himself and the fight and doing a funny job imo. he isnt getting enough respect, i dont think he can beat Nate but man the talk would be funny as hell if he did.

I guess just giving a flat out, i do everything he does but better remark like Nate threw out there is much more classy :confused02: at least Sonnen makes me laugh its so out there.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

alizio said:


> clearly hyping himself and the fight and doing a funny job imo. he isnt getting enough respect, i dont think he can beat Nate but man the talk would be funny as hell if he did.
> 
> I guess just giving a flat out, i do everything he does but better remark like Nate threw out there is much more classy :confused02: at least Sonnen makes me laugh its so out there.


Saying your better then someone isn't bad last time I checked. Especially if its true. And yeah lets all take lessons on how to be classy from Alizio


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

I hate Chael, I have since he beat..... nevermind..


----------



## LOJ (Mar 9, 2007)

diablo5597 said:


> Well I will say he definitely has the right attitude. I think all good fighters feel they are invincible and can beat anyone.


Agreed, confidence can have a big tole going into a fight. No matter how you feel about your opponent, showing that your at your best and will not be intimidated can be the motivation a fighter needs.

Though sometimes it can come off as being pretty foolish.

:confused02:


----------



## LivingDedMan (May 10, 2007)

Chael is hilarious. He says all this crazy stuff with a straight face. It's awesome.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

I hope he gets KOed, then is forced to fight the other 2 down the road just out of spite. (I believe they would all beat him.)


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

Intermission said:


> Saying your better then someone isn't bad last time I checked. Especially if its true. And yeah lets all take lessons on how to be classy from Alizio


 no, we should take lessons from you on how to overreact to anything a fighter says, esp when its clear to even my 4 year old son that Chael is playing it up for the fight and if he loses will likely shake Nates hand and move on..... get a clue.

How do you know its true Nate is better at everything :confused02: isnt that why they fight. Its just as arrogant as what Chael said but not as funny. Just like the difference you and I, i dont take myself or what others say so seriously :thumb02:

take lessons kids, ppl are naive, they believe anything, overhype yourself in a completely comical way like Tito or Chael and believe me, your Co Main will get more hype then the main and the haters will get you a title shot if you win. Chael playing the MMA community like fiddles and its pretty funny.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Sonnen is bitter about the complete lack of respect he receives, I mean he beat Fihlo who everyone said would run through him but because Fiho showed up in zombie mode everyboy conintued to right him off, he takes the Miller fight on short notice everyone writes him off and again he wins then he is seen as joke against Okami, I think there was 3 of us on the board almost getting flamed for saying Sonnen was gonna win and this time he not only wins he absolutly dominates Okami. Still he gets absolutely no respect. Its the exact same reason Mir talks because he is always underated. Mark my words Sonnen will upset Marquardt , unanimous decision.


----------



## machidaisgod (Aug 14, 2009)

Well Chael could win, and Hes not the number one fight troll, that would have to go to the draft dodging Cassius Clay.


----------



## Servatose (Apr 21, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Sonnen is bitter about the complete lack of respect he receives, I mean he beat Fihlo who everyone said would run through him but because Fiho showed up in zombie mode everyboy conintued to right him off, he takes the Miller fight on short notice everyone writes him off and again he wins then he is seen as joke against Okami, I think there was 3 of us on the board almost getting flamed for saying Sonnen was gonna win and this time he not only wins he absolutly dominates Okami. Still he gets absolutely no respect. Its the exact same reason Mir talks because he is always underated. Mark my words Sonnen will upset Marquardt , unanimous decision.


While I'll be the first one to say I never really thought Okami was anything special, I've also always been impressed with Nate. But, before I get ahead of myself, my opinion on Chael is that I'm disappointed by how classless he seems to be. As far as him facing Marquardt, I'm pretty confident that Marquardt will win. I see him as the stronger, more versatile fighter. I could see him scoring a victory in just about any avenue this fight takes. I would've put my money on Nate even had he fought Hendo, and I think Hendo's basically a better version of Chael. I'm rarely ever confident that a fighter will win, because I recognize how easy it is to lose in MMA, but I feel very confident in saying that I think Marquardt will take this win, if not by TKO or a sub, definitely by decision.


----------



## flourhead (Jul 12, 2006)

Intermission said:


> "If I have to beat GSP on my way to the ring, Nate in the ring and Rashad in the parking lot after the fight, I will. Listen it can be 1 on 1, 2 on 1 or 5 on 1, Nate will need 911"
> 
> 
> Wow, stupid. I don't like Chael at all.
> ...


what's funny is if he had to fight GSP in the parking lot, he would go into the octagon on a stretcher and then afterwards rashad would just be beating up a dead body.


----------



## UFCFAN89 (Jan 20, 2010)

Goopus said:


> He's the pound for pound best real-life MMA fighter troll ever.


This. ^

Guy talks way too much. Im a fan of hyping yourself/a fight up, but Sonnen never stops.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Sonnen is bitter about the complete lack of respect he receives, I mean he beat Fihlo who everyone said would run through him but because Fiho showed up in zombie mode everyboy conintued to right him off, he takes the Miller fight on short notice everyone writes him off and again he wins then he is seen as joke against Okami, I think there was 3 of us on the board almost getting flamed for saying Sonnen was gonna win and this time he not only wins he absolutly dominates Okami. Still he gets absolutely no respect. Its the exact same reason Mir talks because he is always underated. Mark my words Sonnen will upset Marquardt , unanimous decision.


There are plenty of guys who don't get respect that go about their business. Chael is breaking off steam when talking about Nate. Chael is being a total moron when talking about Anderson.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Edited.


----------



## imrik32 (Dec 31, 2006)

Intermission said:


> Your 4 year old son?
> 
> Seriously? Thats odd because everyone on the forum figured you were 13 and excused you for all your asshatery around here. Now you don't really got an excuse do you?


I'm sure he will cry because he lost your approval. Since that's why people post here :sarcastic12:


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Edited.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

*sigh*

He's just hyping the fight.

MMA trolls, forum trolls, neither of them are anything new.


----------



## Cptmats (Dec 27, 2009)

diablo5597 said:


> Well I will say he definitely has the right attitude. I think all good fighters feel they are invincible and can beat anyone.


Agreed, To be a good fighter you really have to believe in yourself and he def does.:thumbsup:


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

I actually really like Chael. I hate his political views, I hate his fighting style, and I hate when he says really ignorant things. But I really like him any way. I'll probably always root for him unless he has a rematch with Maia. :thumbsup:


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Sonnen is bitter about the complete lack of respect he receives, I mean he beat Fihlo who everyone said would run through him but because Fiho showed up in zombie mode everyboy conintued to right him off, he takes the Miller fight on short notice everyone writes him off and again he wins then he is seen as joke against Okami, I think there was 3 of us on the board almost getting flamed for saying Sonnen was gonna win and this time he not only wins he absolutly dominates Okami. Still he gets absolutely no respect. Its the exact same reason Mir talks because he is always underated. Mark my words Sonnen will upset Marquardt , unanimous decision.



Yeah he comes out dickish, but I totally agree with what you said. I don't think he gets the respect that he should get. He's easily IMO one of the better MW's in the UFC and I don't think it would be farfetched to put him in the top 5 in the division. I think he will give Nate all he can handle and I wouldn't be surprised if he gets the upset. I still think Nate's the favorite to win, but that's only because I think Nate's right behind AS in ranking.

His problem is that he's always going against a bigger name.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

The way he was talking about Anderson Silva recently, I don't think the guy deserves much respect these days. I used to be a big fan, we are both from the same area and I've run into him at local events here. 

But geeez. The inteview he gave over at Cage Potato recently is just plain ridiculous:


> *Lately you’ve been making waves with your comments about Anderson Silva, saying he actually speaks perfect English but hates the media too much to talk to them. I guess I’m wondering, if it’s not a ploy to get attention, why go after Anderson now?*
> 
> I didn’t really say anything about Anderson. All I said is what you said there, and that’s no big deal. Once I destroy Nate Marquardt in a few days I will set my sights on him and I will really let it go. Believe me, when I sink my teeth into this guy, those comments aren’t going to seem like anything. I was making a very fair observation. Anderson Silva speaks English. Any time the media comes around he has such disdain for you guys that it’s ‘se habla Espanol.’ He doesn’t have to talk to the media, and in fact he refuses to, and yet the media goes out and strokes his ego and puts him on the cover of everything. It’s the craziest thing I’ve seen.
> 
> ...


There is a little more but this is the relevant stuff.

http://www.cagepotato.com/does-chael-sonnen-have-your-attention-yet


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Those comments were very douchy.

But I can't help wondering now, does Anderson Silva actually speak English?


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

Man he's been talking smack about anderson forever. It's going to be hilarious when Nate knocks his a** out on Saturday. Though in his delusional republican mind he'll still think he can beat Andy.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

swpthleg said:


> Those comments were very douchy.
> 
> But I can't help wondering now, does Anderson Silva actually speak English?


On UFC all access with him he spoke pretty impressively.


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

So what if he is "only hyping the fight"? That doesn't make him any less of a tool than he already is.
Guys like Silva, GSP and Fedor can talk smack like that because they actually have a history of backing it up too. However when you are a true champion you don't need to speak for yourself when your actions can do it for you. Chael is an overrated douchebag with very average list of wins yet he talks like he actually was a solid title contender.
ps. Not referring just to interviews on this topic. There is couple interviews where Chael has talked shit about Silva too. Good Nate is knocking him the **** out soon enough. AlsoI like the idea of Nate Rashad and GSP 3on1:ing him too like he said on that interview. I hope he pisses Joe Silva off and he actually calls Chael's "bluff" and makes that fight happen, hahaha.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Intermission said:


> On UFC all access with him he spoke pretty impressively.


Anderson Silva speaks english, but not all that well. No doubt he did better on that show, where he probably knew exactly what questions he was going to be asked, and was able to prepare. But off the cuff, I'm sure it's much more difficult for him. I understand he is studying it in his spare time, so I'm sure it will continue to improve.

You gotta give Sonnen extra d-bag points for not even knowing Silva speaks Portuguese, lol.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

I hope Nate tools the shit out of him.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

HexRei said:


> Anderson Silva speaks english, but not all that well. No doubt he did better on that show, where he probably knew exactly what questions he was going to be asked, and was able to prepare. But off the cuff, I'm sure it's much more difficult for him. I understand he is studying it in his spare time, so I'm sure it will continue to improve.
> 
> You gotta give Sonnen extra d-bag points for not even knowing Silva speaks Portuguese, lol.


That was funny as shit. He must have heard him speaking, and assumed it was Spanish. An awful lot of words are the same or very similar between Spanish and Portuguese.

I don't know how often A. Silva is surrounded by English speakers, but I think it's often enough to give him the benefit of immersion with regard to learning the language.

Is it possible that he wants to have a silent Fedor type of thing going on?


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

swpthleg said:


> That was funny as shit. He must have heard him speaking, and assumed it was Spanish. An awful lot of words are the same or very similar between Spanish and Portuguese.
> 
> I don't know how often A. Silva is surrounded by English speakers, but I think it's often enough to give him the benefit of immersion with regard to learning the language.
> 
> Is it possible that he wants to have a silent Fedor type of thing going on?


I thought I heard somewhere that he speaks great english, just pretends that he can't. I wish I remembered where I read that...oh yeah I think Chael Sonnen actually said that as well! :laugh:


----------



## Cptmats (Dec 27, 2009)

swpthleg said:


> Is it possible that he wants to have a silent Fedor type of thing going on?


Fedor speaks english pretty well too, he just choses not to.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Cptmats said:


> Fedor speaks english pretty well too, he just choses not to.


That's frustrating as f8ck.

Whatever makes him happy.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

After tomorrow, we won't hear from this guy in a long, long time.


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> After tomorrow, we won't hear from this guy in a long, long time.


Agreed. :thumbsup:

I don't think I'll mind either...


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Stokes said:


> I thought I heard somewhere that he speaks great english, just pretends that he can't. I wish I remembered where I read that...oh yeah I think Chael Sonnen actually said that as well! :laugh:


I actually don't even speak english, I'm just pretending to be fluent. You can attribute this rumor to me


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

HexRei said:


> I actually don't even speak english, I'm just pretending to be fluent. You can attribute this rumor to me


I figured. You wily bastard. You're just trying to be all sinister and sh!t.


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

haha not gonna lie, as much as i disliked chael before this, i thought it was a funny thing to say, i mean cmon he's clearly just joking around (at least he better be)


----------



## Devil_Bingo (Jan 12, 2008)

Never liked the guy. Though if (big if) he beats Nate, Then Silva we'll all be eaten our words.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Well its all gonna be pretty embarassing for him when Nate knocks him out tonight.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

kay_o_ken said:


> haha not gonna lie, as much as i disliked chael before this, i thought it was a funny thing to say, i mean cmon he's clearly just joking around (at least he better be)


Doubt he is. In another interview, he said this:



> “Look, he’s not my kind of a guy,” Sonnen says. “This is a grown man that’s got earrings. This is a grown man who wears his hat sideways. This is a guy who wears pink T-shirts. This guy wouldn’t make it 12 minutes in my neighborhood. I live in a nice neighborhood and we’d still run him out.”


Check out West Linn sometime, it seems like they pretty much ran off most of the black folks already...


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

kinda funny if he thinks Dan Henderson, his teammate, is a bum and isn't in the top 10.


----------



## ramram22 (Aug 26, 2007)

haha, I put money on Nate and disagree with almost everything Chael has ever said.............but I want him to win so bad. Love listening to his interviews, and his Okami fight was entertaining. However, do not see him winning


----------



## DahStoryTella (Jul 11, 2009)

Didn't he call Mark Coleman a bum too? Lmaooo @ this dude fiending to get that attention.


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

is there anybody that this guy likes???


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

> “Look, he’s not my kind of a guy,” Sonnen says. “This is a grown man that’s got earrings. This is a grown man who wears his hat sideways. This is a guy who wears pink T-shirts. This guy wouldn’t make it 12 minutes in my neighborhood. I live in a nice neighborhood and we’d still run him out.”


I'm sorry to sound like a n00b here but who is Sonnen talking about in this quote?


----------



## DahStoryTella (Jul 11, 2009)

Maybe Anderson? He was rocking some pink joint at some recent event, haha.


----------



## NavyChief (Oct 10, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> He is a complete douche just listen to this Interview here..this is all I need to dislike him :thumbsdown:


Totally agree. Anderson is boring? He brings nothing? hmmm. As for whether he can speak English or not...I don't give a piss through a rolling donut about that. That he hates and/or disrespects the media? Same thought. I have always felt that in general most media coverage of ANY event is always biased and twisted. The media spends more time disrespecting pretty much everything...I personally don't give two shakes about the media.

Sonnen does indeed come across as a total douche-bag in this clip. I like me some Nate M so I'll enjoy seeing him stomp Sonnen back to the stone-age. Sonnen's done jack as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

ok, offically cheering Chael. He is an obv idiot but its obv played up as an act, even the lame way he stares down the camera....

either way... he has done nothing?? come on now.... he has strung together some IMPRESSIVE wins. I think Nate has the edge but when you got wrestling like Chael does and you just a tough SOB like him, your never out of any fight imo


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

chael sonnen is awesome...just watch him insult andre arlowski, the ufc business model...and more. This dude is so out there he's actually growing on me! THIS DUDE IS THE SIMON COWEL OF MMA!


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

AlphaDawg said:


> I'm sorry to sound like a n00b here but who is Sonnen talking about in this quote?


He is talking about Anderson! Here is the actual Interview, 2 Round^^


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

There is a difference between being able to say simple things, or prepared statements, and being fluent and able to communicate your meaning without making mistakes. 

I can say things in Spanish and German and Latin, that doesn't mean that I'd try to go on camera and do interviews in those languages. Being able to discuss a few simple concepts on a few specific topics doesn't mean you should feel obligated to do interviews.

It's ridiculous that Chael even brought this up.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Fought Filho twice, stopped him twice? =/ He said that right?

I actually can't help but like the guy though. He is just speaking the truth, or what he believes to be the truth anyway. He's not trash talking anyone, he's stating what he believes to be the truth, and he's doing it in an eloquent, intelligent manner. I do like the guy, and although I'll be cheering on Nate tonight, I wouldn't mind if Chael walked away with the win, I think he comes across as a decent bloke personally, but I like Bisping, so I'm expecting alot of people to dislike Chael 

From what Chael's said about Anderson talking to the guys backstage it gives the impression that he's capable of more than just simple statements. But I guess we're not privy to the conversations, we don't know how much English Anderson can speak, so there's little point discussing it, or trying to judge Chael on the things he's said, as we honestly don't know how much English Anderson can speak.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Danm2501 said:


> Fought Filho twice, stopped him twice? =/ He said that right?
> 
> I actually can't help but like the guy though. He is just speaking the truth, or what he believes to be the truth anyway. He's not trash talking anyone, he's stating what he believes to be the truth, and he's doing it in an eloquent, intelligent manner. I do like the guy, and although I'll be cheering on Nate tonight, I wouldn't mind if Chael walked away with the win, I think he comes across as a decent bloke personally, but I like Bisping, so I'm expecting alot of people to dislike Chael


haha, intelligent and eloquent? let me direct you to this interview...

http://www.mmaforum.com/1107233-post28.html



Danm2501 said:


> From what Chael's said about Anderson talking to the guys backstage it gives the impression that he's capable of more than just simple statements. But I guess we're not privy to the conversations, we don't know how much English Anderson can speak, so there's little point discussing it, or trying to judge Chael on the things he's said, as we honestly don't know how much English Anderson can speak.


I've heard Anderson speak before. His english is not all that great. Even in his prepared statements, it comes across as broken and accented.

And, if Chael is allowed to judge Anderson and accuse him of dodging media by pretending to be incapable of english, I think we have the same right to make our own judgements on the topic, and chael's motivations. just imho.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Haha, ok, not knowing about Marquardt being beaten by Anderson, and the comments about the LHW division are stupid. Whether he actually said it like that is another matter though, as the answer to that first question is the stuff he said in the video interview posted above, it's just been altered to have more impact.

Chael's actually had proper social conversations with Anderson Silva though, not just heard the stuff he's done in the media. Who knows, what he's saying could be spot on, and it's just a ploy from Anderson to avoid having to talk to the media much. No-one can say though, as we're not backstage talking to the guys, I'm not taking anything Chael's said on the subject as gospel, just think it's a little difficult to argue about it when there's no concrete evidence available to us to prove or disprove the things Chael's said.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Ahh

Im starting to like Chael Sonner... i think the UFC needs a character like him. He is entertaining to me.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Danm2501 said:


> Haha, ok, not knowing about Marquardt being beaten by Anderson, and the comments about the LHW division are stupid. Whether he actually said it like that is another matter though, as the answer to that first question is the stuff he said in the video interview posted above, it's just been altered to have more impact.


You can read the whole thing yourself over at sportsillustrated (follow the link from the cagepotato link), i doubt they'd be allowing their reporter to post a false interview that could amount to illegal libel of the interviewee.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Fair enough, guess he's more of a douche than I thought he was. The stuff mentioned in that interview is stupider than anything Bisping's ever said. Some cringeworthy stuff in the first couple of answers in that interview, especially the stuff about the LHW division. Not sure how he can believe it's the weakest division in the UFC, when AFAIC it's easily the strongest.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

I agree. What really got me though was his saying that Anderson Silva never fought anybody good, then being reminded that Anderson brutally destroyed the guy that Chael himself is going to be fighting, Nate... then Chael going on to say that Nate does everything well and he isn't sure he himself has any skills that outclass him. Can these statements be reconciled without coming to the conclusion that Chael doesn't think he himself is a very good fighter? lol.

I gotta think he's just trying to keep his name in the headlines, some of this stuff makes no sense.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Yeah, they're very strange comments. Seems that, although Chael denies it, he's just trying to talk some trash, get his name out there and hope that it gets him a title shot should he actually manage to beat Marquardt. The idea itself is quite clever (just the execution that's letting him down atm ), especially targetting Anderson, as if he was to beat Marquardt, there'd already be a rivalry building from the drivel Sonnen's been spouting, so he'd stand an excellent chance of getting the fight, as the UFC would have something there to hype. It will more than likely be irrelevant though, as Nate's going to pick up the win I think.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Alright, here are a few things about Chael Sonnen that I think you guys should know.




He runs an organization called FCFF where he helps young upstars (including two of my friends) have their first pro fights in a regulated and advertised arena. 


He uses his political influence as hard as he can and dedicates his life to getting MMA 50-state legalized. He ran for Assemblyman in Portland and lost in a close vote.


He's beaten Babalu Sobral, Jason Lambert, Jason Mayhem Miller, and Yushin Okami. He's the only loss on the record of Paul Filho and one of only two losses (the other being a split decision) on the record of Dan Miller. He also fought Forrest Griffin in 2003.



He's not really that bad of a guy...


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Chael doesn't run FCFF, just so you know  And his politics suck...


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

HexRei said:


> Chael doesn't run FCFF, just so you know




My bad, founder and owner. :thumbsup:



His politics suck but you can't take away his passion for the legalization of MMA. We definitely don't have enough fighters getting into politics to help sway the legislation.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

khoveraki said:


> My bad, founder and owner. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> His politics suck but you can't take away his passion for the legalization of MMA. We definitely don't have enough fighters getting into politics to help sway the legislation.


I didn't know MMA was illegal.......should it be on tv if it's illegal? Doesn't seem like the best policy to avoid being caught.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Figurehead *cough*


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> I didn't know MMA was illegal.......should it be on tv if it's illegal? Doesn't seem like the best policy to avoid being caught.


Unfortunately (smartass, troll, etc) states like NY - the state that I live in - still think MMA is barbaric and it's completely banned to even hold amateur events.


And Chael plays a huge part in recruiting new talent and organizing shows, he helped my friend Rich's career immensely and set up his first pro fight for him personally. :thumbsup:


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Well he's certainly doing his MAIN job tonight!


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

HexRei said:


> Well he's certainly doing his MAIN job tonight!


Lmfao I hope he does it well, I'm pulling for him for the win just to throw the MW division into anarchy.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

So is there anyway to know if his 'talk' is designed for making people take him lightly, or if he just spouts off whatever's on his mind?


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> So is there anyway to know if his 'talk' is designed for making people take him lightly, or if he just spouts off whatever's on his mind?


He's really respectful and knowledgeable in person. But he might be hyping, who knows.


Maybe he knew he'd wreck Marquardt so he started trash talking Silva...


And FTR I'm pretty sure he'd destroy Rashad if Rashad moved down, maybe he'd even do it after already beating Marquardt. Not trash talk if it's true. :thumb02:


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

Hmm, i guess it wasnt as stupid as everyone thought lol.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

he beat Marquartd, but that was not a wrecking, not fully. He suffered a pretty nasty cut (I was worried it could be fight stopping) and almost got submitted a couple of times. And it did go to decision.

He did a lot better than I thought he would though, props to that crazy mofo on beating a guy that might well be champ if Anderson wasn't  I think Anderson will school him when they fight tho, haha.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> And FTR I'm pretty sure he'd destroy Rashad if Rashad moved down, maybe he'd even do it after already beating Marquardt. Not trash talk if it's true. :thumb02:


I was thinking that too. I personally think he would run through Rashad with relative ease. Who knows, maybe Evans will move down when Rampage knocks him the @#$%! out.


----------



## HellRazor (Sep 24, 2006)

Intermission said:


> "If I have to beat GSP on my way to the ring, Nate in the ring and Rashad in the parking lot after the fight, I will. Listen it can be 1 on 1, 2 on 1 or 5 on 1, Nate will need 911"
> 
> 
> Wow, stupid. I don't like Chael at all.


How do you like him now?


You don't know Chael Sonnen. He's not the strongest, the fastest, or the most skilled. But if you need a guy in a _street_ fight for your life, take Sonnen. You might wind up dead, but it won't be because of too-much-stupid, lack-of-commitment, or lack-of-heart.


----------



## DahStoryTella (Jul 11, 2009)

Hahaha, damn...dude won? props to him.

The UFC Countdown for him & Anderson should be hilarious.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I think people need to realize that Sonnen over hypes himself because he is defensive due to being so heavily underrated.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

khoveraki said:


> Unfortunately (smartass, troll, etc) states like NY - the state that I live in - still think MMA is barbaric and it's completely banned to even hold amateur events.
> 
> 
> And Chael plays a huge part in recruiting new talent and organizing shows, he helped my friend Rich's career immensely and set up his first pro fight for him personally. :thumbsup:


There are MMA events on the reservation. Silver Creek/Irving area.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Toxic said:


> I think people need to realize that Sonnen over hypes himself because he is defensive due to being so heavily underrated.


I don't think that'll be much of an issue any more. I always knew that Sonnen was a top MW, but after tonight, he's a _top_ MW. You simply have to give the man his due, especially after his last two performances. Perhaps I'm jumping the gun, but the thought of an Anderson Silva vs. Chael Sonnen title fight, at this point, is actually rather exciting. I know I'd pay to see it. I'm not saying he'd win, but I could definitely see Sonnen giving Anderson a few fits.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I don't see how anyone can underrate a guy who had consecutively dominated two top ten maybe top 5 MW's. I mean he didn't just beat Okami and Marquardt he completely dominated them from bell to bell. Hell in 30 minutes in the cage with top guys he has lost a combined what 1 minute?


----------



## Servatose (Apr 21, 2008)

Toxic said:


> I think people need to realize that Sonnen over hypes himself because he is defensive due to being so heavily underrated.


I have to give you credit, because you actually called this fight. Props to Toxic for knowing that Sonnen was as good as he is. I really didn't see him being on par with Nate.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Toxic said:


> I don't see how anyone can underrate a guy who had consecutively dominated two top ten maybe top 5 MW's. I mean he didn't just beat Okami and Marquardt he completely dominated them from bell to bell. Hell in 30 minutes in the cage with top guys he has lost a combined what 1 minute?


It has to do with inconsistency and inability to finish fights, I think. And then there's the stuff he says. He beat Paulo twice? Wow, I remember him screaming tap in their first fight...

It's not that he's a bad fighter, he's great, but people aren't going to pick him often for the reasons outlined above. he doesn't have the likability of Couture or the KO power of Silva or even Hendo. And he is vulnerable to subs.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

HexRei said:


> It has to do with inconsistency and inability to finish fights, I think. And then there's the stuff he says. He beat Paulo twice? Wow, I remember him screaming tap in their first fight...
> 
> It's not that he's a bad fighter, he's great, but people aren't going to pick him often for the reasons outlined above. he doesn't have the likability of Couture or the KO power of Silva or even Hendo. And he is vulnerable to subs.


Actually I think Hendo's knock out power is sometimes his curse, the fact Sonnen doesn't have it is to his advantage, it keeps him from trying to stand with people and instead fight to his strenghts. Hendo has heavy hands but he isn't technically that good.


----------



## Halebop (Oct 10, 2006)

I havent been on in forever, been studying for the tx bar, but after Chael put the ass whipping down I had to come here and give him his due coz if I had been posting instead of studying I would have been talking major shit that Nate was going to whip this douche bags ass. But Chael Sonnen is legit and how the hell do you make Nate Marquardt look small in the Octagon. Sonnens muscles must look like beef jerky when he weighs in and hey, props there too. 

I am excited about a Sonnen v. Silva/Belfort ahem...SILVA fight and I hope the UFC and sports media put the spotlight on Sonnen to let him act a fool and really hype the bout because as a fan I am really ready for another superhyped match...they are too far in between.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Actually I think Hendo's knock out power is sometimes his curse, the fact Sonnen doesn't have it is to his advantage, it keeps him from trying to stand with people and instead fight to his strenghts. Hendo has heavy hands but he isn't technically that good.


That's a perfect description of what went wrong for Marquardt tonight! =D


----------



## Wombatsu (Jul 10, 2006)

i give Chael Sonnen his props, i was going for the guy bigtime. I love some of the stuff he had to say before the fight. Hes a different character and a smart guy and fighter. He said nate was better standup and better BJJ, but he said he was the better fighter and would find a way to win. That he did !!!


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Wombatsu said:


> i give Chael Sonnen his props, i was going for the guy bigtime. I love some of the stuff he had to say before the fight. Hes a different character and a smart guy and fighter. He said nate was better standup and better BJJ, but he said he was the better fighter and would find a way to win. That he did !!!


And now we all know that he really would run Anderson out of his neighborhood if he ever tried to move there. Quality dude imho!


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

HexRei said:


> It's not that he's a bad fighter, he's great, but people aren't going to pick him often for the reasons outlined above. he doesn't have the likability of Couture or the KO power of Silva or even Hendo. And he is vulnerable to subs.



I dunno about vulnerable to subs. He rolled around with Nate and Miller and was never in any serious trouble. I don't think getting subbed by Maia really makes you "vulnerable to subs." 

If that's true... Gonzaga, Mir, Nog, and years and years of blackbelts are vulnerable to subs.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Anyone catch Sonnen's post presser comments?



Sonnen said:


> I hope Anderson wins because I think Vitor is a much tougher fighter. If I had to choose between the two, I'm going to take the low road and take the easier opponent to get to the championship.





Sonnen said:


> At the end of the day, if you want to get to the top of the card in the UFC, you've got to fight tough guys. If you want to be a fighter, and get in the cage, and be a big deal at your local strip club, go to Showtime.


Ha-ha, I know he irks a few people, but this is _quotable_ smack talk in action. I'm officially on the Sonnen bandwagon.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

khoveraki said:


> I dunno about vulnerable to subs. He rolled around with Nate and Miller and was never in any serious trouble. I don't think getting subbed by Maia really makes you "vulnerable to subs."
> 
> If that's true... Gonzaga, Mir, Nog, and years and years of blackbelts are vulnerable to subs.


8 of his 10 losses are by submission. just sayin


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

HexRei said:


> 8 of his 10 losses are by submission. just sayin


Definitely true, I just feel like the Marquardt, Filho, and Miller fight shows just how improved he's gotten. Having a Maia sub loss thrown in there doesn't affect my opinion much.


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> Definitely true, I just feel like the Marquardt, Filho, and Miller fight shows just how improved he's gotten. Having a Maia sub loss thrown in there doesn't affect my opinion much.


^this^
There really is maybe 20 guys in the world who would "outjitsu" Maia, take out the guys outside his weight class and you would be down to like 1 hand fingers. Now take out the guys who don't do MMA and you got pretty much no-one left. Maia is arguably the best mma grappler right now, I can only imagine what he could do if he had the wrestling skills of someone like GSP.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

khoveraki said:


> Definitely true, I just feel like the Marquardt, Filho, and Miller fight shows just how improved he's gotten. Having a Maia sub loss thrown in there doesn't affect my opinion much.


I would agree. I didn't actually mention the Maia sub as being any specific proof, it's just that if you look at his career as a whole, subs seem to be his weakness. Not that he is excessively vulnerable, but Chael rarely gets KO'ed or outpointed to the decision, yet he has lost by sub many times. But you're right in that the Maia sub loss alone isn't proof that Chael is easy to sub or something.


----------



## MoopsiePuffs (Jan 16, 2007)

HexRei said:


> 8 of his 10 losses are by submission. just sayin


remember when Babalu had him in a heel hook and he was screaming into the camera through the cage fence? precious haha.

i like Sonnen, he just wants ppl talking about him, good or bad, i mean no one really gave a shit about Chael Sonnen before he started talking smack, even with a couple of solid wins.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Diokhan said:


> ^this^
> There really is maybe 20 guys in the world who would "outjitsu" Maia, take out the guys outside his weight class and you would be down to like 1 hand fingers. Now take out the guys who don't do MMA and you got pretty much no-one left. Maia is arguably the best mma grappler right now, I can only imagine what he could do if he had the wrestling skills of someone like GSP.



IMO, you take out Jacare and there's not a dude in the world who I'd pick over Maia. MMA groundfighting or BJJ, Maia's on top.

Jacare is maybe a slightly better no-gi guy and Maia's a way better gi guy. Jacare vs Maia with a Gi was a butchering, Maia had his back almost the whole time.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

Diokhan said:


> ^this^
> There really is maybe 20 guys in the world who would "outjitsu" Maia, take out the guys outside his weight class and you would be down to like 1 hand fingers. Now take out the guys who don't do MMA and you got pretty much no-one left. Maia is arguably the best mma grappler right now, I can only imagine what he could do if he had the wrestling skills of someone like GSP.


 he barely outgrappled Jason McDonald and Dan Miller who are the only good BJJ guys he has faced in MMA.... stop drinking the kool aid, he hasnt proven shit. I get sick of hearing how he is the best grappler yet doesnt outgrapple ppl consistently.... he isnt even top 20 atm, many wrestlers above him, bjj guys etc

he has the POTENTIAL to be a great MMA grappler, if he had any pop in his strikes from the ground would help a ton but for now you only need to worry about subs, nothing else, pretty one dimensional ground.


----------



## machidaisgod (Aug 14, 2009)

Intermission said:


> "If I have to beat GSP on my way to the ring, Nate in the ring and Rashad in the parking lot after the fight, I will. Listen it can be 1 on 1, 2 on 1 or 5 on 1, Nate will need 911"
> 
> 
> Wow, stupid. I don't like Chael at all.
> ...


Yeah look who just surpassed his stpidity by infinity..lmao


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

machidaisgod said:


> Yeah look who just surpassed his stpidity by infinity..lmao


why stupid lol? :confused02:

Nate didn't needed to call 911 at all, actually Chael needed it because he looked worse!


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

BobbyCooper said:


> why stupid lol? :confused02:
> 
> Nate didn't needed to call 911 at all, actually Chael needed it because he looked worse!


Ahh lets not be silly here. Chael gave nate the whooping of a life time :thumb02:


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Ahh lets not be silly here. Chael gave nate the whooping of a life time :thumb02:


that is true but chael looked worst. Can't wait for vitor or anderson to whoop his ass. This dude trash talking and lack of respect makes him more dis-likable than brock.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> that is true but chael looked worst. Can't wait for vitor or anderson to whoop his ass. This dude trash talking and lack of respect makes him more dis-likable than brock.


I never heard anybody before who talks down at Anderson like he does. He shows zero respect for what this guy accomplished throughout his career. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> I never heard anybody before who talks down at Anderson like he does. He shows zero respect for what this guy accomplished throughout his career. :thumbsdown:


And how much respect did Sonnen get? Hell how much did Vitor even get for that matter. Hell 99% of the fans were already planning Marquardt/Silva 2.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Anderson is the last person who deserves a verbal beating! And everybody who doesn't respect his success in this sport is a complete douche.


----------



## smokelaw1 (Aug 3, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> Anderson is the last person who deserves a verbal beating! And everybody who doesn't respect his success in this sport is a complete douche.


Or at least an idiot. I don't care if you liek someone, but to not respect the accomplishments of a Silva, a GSP, a BJ, BECAUSE you don't LIKE THEM....it's just kinda dumb, you know? 

As for Sonnen...it has always annoyed me just how little respect he gets. The guy gets it done. Has for years. I wish he had beaten an in shape (not hallucinating and fat) Filho, but I think he would have. Okami, Miller, Nate....he should now REALLY be seen as top contender material (OK, the Phenom is here, and that can change things), and I look forward to seeing what he can do against Silva. I think the spider will beat him, on the feet he'll pick him apart. On the ground, though...look at what Chael does to goes when he's on top...Anderson could ahve some trouble there...BJJ blackbelt or no. 

My money will still be on Silva, and I'll be rooting for him...but bet your butt I'll respect what Sonnen has done.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

smokelaw1 said:


> Or at least an idiot. I don't care if you liek someone, but to not respect the accomplishments of a Silva, a GSP, a BJ, BECAUSE you don't LIKE THEM....it's just kinda dumb, you know?
> 
> As for Sonnen...it has always annoyed me just how little respect he gets. The guy gets it done. Has for years...
> 
> but bet your butt I'll respect what Sonnen has done.


Exactly! 

And Sonnen deserves all the respect he can get. I said that before, he beat a better all around fighter with a much bigger skill set than him. He used his one strength to beat him and he sticked to it. He took a lot of punishment that night, but he didn't let him go. So much heart and will deserves every respect he can get. He was so far ahead of Nate in the mental aspect, wich won him that fight!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> Anderson is the last person who deserves a verbal beating! And everybody who doesn't respect his success in this sport is a complete douche.


Anderson Silva is one of the most arrogant guys in the sport so I am not sure why he deserves any more respect, hell I don't think he deserves the respect he does get.


----------



## machidaisgod (Aug 14, 2009)

Toxic said:


> And how much respect did Sonnen get? Hell how much did Vitor even get for that matter. Hell 99% of the fans were already planning Marquardt/Silva 2.


Yeah I would not cry for AS, respect yes but hes not getting a Nobel Piece Prize anytime soon. I was just trying to point out that sometimes you have to smacktalk to get some recognition and your name in the paper, not all these guys are millionaires and Chael must have felt like he had been disrespected or ignored for years, so good for him.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

machidaisgod said:


> Yeah I would not cry for AS, respect yes but hes not getting a Nobel Piece Prize anytime soon. I was just trying to point out that sometimes you have to smacktalk to get some recognition and your name in the paper, not all these guys are millionaires and Chael must have felt like he had been disrespected or ignored for years, so good for him.


Chael's family is quite wealthy, I'm sure lack of money had nothing to do with why he wasn't getting recognized


----------



## Halebop (Oct 10, 2006)

HexRei said:


> Chael's family is quite wealthy


That explains ALOT. Anderson wouldn't get run out of his neighborhood for wearing a pink shirt....Anderson couldn't even make it in the gates. Smug criticism laid out, I hope Chael keeps running his mouth along with Brock, Tito and whoever else. I'm all for classy and quiet but there needs to be some yin and some yang.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I understand he's just talking smack, but anything including the phrases "I live in a nice neighborhood........he'd get run out" whether you're talking about a pink shirt or not, has a certain ring to it that Sonnen probably shouldn't repeat.


----------



## Halebop (Oct 10, 2006)

swpthleg said:


> I understand he's just talking smack, but anything including the phrases "I live in a nice neighborhood........he'd get run out" whether you're talking about a pink shirt or not, has a certain ring to it that Sonnen probably shouldn't repeat.


Yeah true that. I wouldn't be surprised if he doesn't know where the line is in his next round of interviews. Right now he's break dancing in the antique store and cain't nobody nobody tell him nuthin! I think he will coz himself an uh oh before too long.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Anderson Silva is one of the most arrogant guys in the sport so I am not sure why he deserves any more respect, hell I don't think he deserves the respect he does get.


That might be a little bit true toxic, but every MMA fighter on the top is a little bit arrogant at least, with the exception of Lyoto of course 
I think thats just a very important attiude a fighter needs to have. You have to keep telling yourself, that you are the best, that you can beat everybody out there. If you struggle in that I doupt you would make it to the top. Anderson for me is not arrogant, he was always a Gentlemen and he will ever be.

Anderson deserves the respect because of what he accomplished in this Sport for such a long time now. Everybody who discredits his success in this sport (like Sonnen does) is a complete fool in my eyes.


----------



## machidaisgod (Aug 14, 2009)

HexRei said:


> Chael's family is quite wealthy, I'm sure lack of money had nothing to do with why he wasn't getting recognized


Wow, did not know that those prep schools must have gotten tougher, down with the rich boy


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

machidaisgod said:


> Wow, did not know that those prep schools must have gotten tougher, down with the rich boy


If you weren't implying that other athletes had more money than him, I'm confused why you mentioned being a millionaire, then. Were you saying that his being well-off is what kept him from being noticed?


----------



## MMA Girl 898 (Feb 2, 2010)

Lion Of Justice said:


> Hes just being himself and trying to hype up the fight. He knows that people will respond to it, and I'm sure hes all for that.
> 
> Funny though.


Exactly.

Hype --> $


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Yeah, people think Silva is this quiet respectable type just because he bows in the ring - he is not. 

I remember one of the most arrogant things I've ever heard a fighter say. He was asked about the Vitor fight and he responded "Ha... I don't think Vitor would ever try to stand with me... he must be working his ground game hard."

Vitor's hands at 185 are so much better than Silva's that it's ridiculous. I also remember Silva saying "Fedor would beat me... that guy is BIG." Like... a few of Fedor's flabby pounds would be the difference in that fight? Why couldn't he just admit Fedor would beat him because of his better skillset?


And everyone I've ever known who met Silva in person (not at a press conference) says he's extremely cocky. On the other hand, everyone I know that's met Chael says he's a standup guy and very respectable.


----------



## munkie (Sep 28, 2009)

Chael is a douchebag. He knows he is not and never will be in the same league as GSP or Anderson, or even Rashad. I saw that, "Anderson is a fraud," on another website. On that site, I said that the only reason he is talking shit on Silva is because he is in no danger of fighting him anytime soon. But..., now that he is the number 1 contender, after Anderson beats Vitor, and the Sonnen/Silva fight is scheduled, I'm willing to bet that Sonnen will not say a damn thing to or about Anderson. He is a douchebag, so nevermind that. Personally, I'd love to hear Sonnen talk more and more shit, thus causing Silva to come out for blood, thus leading to Sonnen having his head ripped off. I'd laugh.


----------



## Halebop (Oct 10, 2006)

munkie said:


> But..., now that he is the number 1 contender, after Anderson beats Vitor, and the Sonnen/Silva fight is scheduled, I'm willing to bet that Sonnen will not say a damn thing to or about Anderson.


Hey I need some money I will take that bet! And I will give you 1,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000/1 odds too. I bet you 100 times whatever that really big number above is.


----------



## mattreis324 (Mar 24, 2009)

I think Sonnen's actually kind of funny, but he seems to be going a little overboard with his trash talk towards Silva. Hopefully Anderson beats Vitor, and then comes into the Sonnen fight in full on Forrest Griffin "embarrass this guy so bad he runs out of the Octagon" mode instead of Thales Leites "dance around and punch him in the leg" mode.


----------



## munkie (Sep 28, 2009)

Halebop said:


> Hey I need some money I will take that bet! And I will give you 1,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000/1 odds too. I bet you 100 times whatever that really big number above is.


If you read the very next sentence after I made that bet, you will see that I conceided that Chaels douchebag nature would lead him to more douchebaggery. That's why I said, "He is a douchebag, so nevermind that," right after I proposed that bet. In fact, I really hope he does keep talking shit and that it get's back to Anderson and pisses him off, really, really, really bad. I'd love to watch Silva absolutely demolish Sonnen's face, then maybe Sonnen wouldn't sound so ******* annoying by talking out of his ******* nose.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

another beautiful post fight Interview^^


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> another beautiful post fight Interview^^


GREAT interview. I really like this guy a lot, liked him since I heard the pre-fight interview for Filho II.


He absolutely knows what his strengths are and avoids his weaknesses at all costs, that could very well be the most important tool a fighter could have.


----------

